# Swarms Present in Jackson, MI



## jsbyers (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome. I am in SW Michigan and caught one last Tuesday. I hope I get 20 more. Better get to building


----------



## Bengoblue (Apr 10, 2012)

:banana:Here is yet another swarm in Jackson, MI however they don't seem to have the whole swarm catcher idea figured out. I will to first thing in the morning and see if they are still there and plan to get them anyway.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

Slow start here in Fort Wayne. Only 2 calls so far and nothing in the traps.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I think it will start to kick in this week with the much warmer weather coming after this rainy spell. However, it may turn out to be a rather uneventful swarm season because of the weather this spring, hives seem to be building up later this year and by the time they get packed with bees they may be more interested in foraging than swarming. John


----------



## Bengoblue (Apr 10, 2012)

Got two more and am in the process of my first trap out from a HUGE old oak that a branch broke off from and exposed the entire hive of bees. Looks like they have been there forever. I covered the exposed nest with plastic and set up a Hogan style trap out set up. Just installed the hive body and frames today, time will tell. I would really like to save this colony, not only are they a huge group...but they appear to be very good at surviving our local conditions, now hoping the queen plays along and I can either get her, or the right age eggs and let them make their own....2nd year of beekeeping has been very interesting....learning tons, mostly by mistakes, but learning nonetheless. I don't know how to post a video here, from my phone, but if anyone wants to look please see my facebook page. Ben Schlenker Jackson, MI


----------

